# Reflex Caribou 2009



## jim50 (Nov 1, 2007)

Does anyone know if the Reflex Caribou will be offered in 2009?


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

I don't think so.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I was told at the pro shop that Hoyt is dropping the reflex for 09.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*I don't doubt it*

What is a shame is that they didn't make it the bow it could have been.


----------



## floyd_074 (Dec 3, 2008)

I was considering getting one.


----------



## harleysboss (Feb 5, 2006)

*Caribou*

Well then consider buying my 07, I've got it listed in the hunting bows forsale.
If it will fit your draw I can deal


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

they discontinued the Reflex line, but the Hoyt Montega is the same bow, just more expensive because of the Hoyt name.......


----------

